# Northern Fairfield County, CT



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Hello All, I would be willing to help out whenever possible. 

Equipment:
2000 F-250 w/ 8' Fisher

2001 F-550 w/ 9' Fisher and 8' Fisher SS Sander with 3+ yard capacity
2000 ASV MD 2810 for snow relocation on-site

I also have access to many more trucks and much more equipment if necessary.

PM me for specific contact information, eg. Nextel #s

Best Regards To All,

John


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Fairfield County CT*

Hello everyone,

I am in the northern Fairfield county area also, looking to help out if needed and also looking to sub if anyone needs it.

Beasley Enterprises 
203-459-1151
Pete

pm for any additional info


----------

